# Please identify this marine fish species



## FishlessCycle (Apr 19, 2012)

What species is this fish?


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

The spiral in the middle looks computer generated.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Magna pisces custos said:


> The spiral in the middle looks computer generated.


Spiral is computer generated as it is a copied image from that site. The site tags the photos with that.


----------



## FishlessCycle (Apr 19, 2012)

Magna pisces custos said:


> The spiral in the middle looks computer generated.



It is called a watermark for copyright reason. 


I took the photo myself from an aquarium and I uploaded to that site, yet I need information on what species it is before I can officially submit it.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

That is a spotted rabbit fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Fishguy2727 said:


> That is a spotted rabbit fish.


 Spotted Rabbit Fish don't have lines on the snout. The pic fish does.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Right on. Well its an awesome looking fish


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe that is a gold saddled rabbitfish, Siganus Guttatus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

